# How to 'candle' Eggs!



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

i have seen a few posts with people asking how to candle eggs so i thought i'd post a little guide.

*Equipment Needed*
Yourself
The Egg/s
Small Torch or Penlight

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Candling basically means seeing the contents of the egg by illuminating it. A small penlight or torch will do for this *YOU MUST NOT MOVE THE EGG FROM THE POSITION IT IS LAID E.G. TURNING IT ECT*. 

With the egg in hand holding the torch/penlight underneath put the light next to the egg only do this for a few seconds because it can over heat the egg.

*Is it Fertie?*

A good health egg will glow a very nice rosy pink inside here is a picture to show you:

Click on the image to make larger.

if the egg is a rosy pink colour this shows that the egg carrys an embryo you should also notice a few veins inside which will increase the longer the egg is incubation. Don't worry this is just to carry nutrients to the little baby inside .

An Infertile egg is usually a yellowish colour, if it has already begun to decompose/rot then it will be a solid lookin dark colour inside. here is a little picture to show what one looks like:


*Candling only works when the eggs are young around 2 weeks old...older eggs will show a yellowish colour but so dont confuse an older egg and think it's gone always incubate all eggs and remove ones once you know FOR SURE that it's not fertile.*

Thanks for Reading Hope This Helped  :2thumb:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Can sticky this if it's helpful btw lol


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Brill thread! Sticky i think :whistling2: x


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

ToxicSiren said:


> Brill thread! Sticky i think :whistling2: x


Thanks hun


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

:2thumb: Really informative!! Would be great as a sticky!



Anna.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

so helpful i was hunting today for instruction on how to do this! cheers


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Anna89 said:


> :2thumb: Really informative!! Would be great as a sticky!
> 
> 
> 
> Anna.


Thanks  i thought it would be helpful im gonna see what other guides i can pull together


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## zeus7 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi
why the emphasis on not turning the eggs?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

zeus7 said:


> Hi
> why the emphasis on not turning the eggs?


 
the egg almost always failes if rolled or turned.. as the developing reptile has attatched to the egg sac and it rips it away from the shell and the baby then dies


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

sparkle said:


> the egg almost always failes if rolled or turned.. as the developing reptile has attatched to the egg sac and it rips it away from the shell and the baby then dies


good explination but i would have just said it breaks the embryo


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Sticky it! i was just guna ask ya see haha


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

JustJordan said:


> Sticky it! i was just guna ask ya see haha


that's what i was thinking haha


----------



## zeus7 (Jul 17, 2008)

wish i'd known about it breaking the embryo before i moved my eggs into the incubator. I dont recall being particularly careful about maintaining the orientation. Could it be that they need to develop a bit first? Or was I just lucky as all 21 hatched ok?

Good, useful info by the way (apologies for all the questions!)


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

zeus7 said:


> wish i'd known about it breaking the embryo before i moved my eggs into the incubator. I dont recall being particularly careful about maintaining the orientation. Could it be that they need to develop a bit first? Or was I just lucky as all 21 hatched ok?
> 
> Good, useful info by the way (apologies for all the questions!)


Don't worry about it questions are always gladly answered 

well most people mark the top of the egg so they know they have not moved it...i suppose you was really lucky in that case that 21 hatched lol but i would be more careful there fragile when moved


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

JotnJosie said:


> well most people mark the top of the egg so they know they have not moved it...i suppose you was really lucky in that case that 21 hatched lol but i would be more careful there fragile when moved


although care should always be taken leo eggs are hardier then people think


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

The embryo can take a bit of time to attach to the egg wall, so could be that you moved your eggs before they attached


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be possible


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

thats gr8 info well usefull


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

bumpppppy


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

sticky!!!


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

JotnJosie said:


> Don't worry about it questions are always gladly answered
> 
> well most people mark the top of the egg so they know they have not moved it...i suppose you was really lucky in that case that 21 hatched lol but i would be more careful there fragile when moved


 
well this is going to sound stupid but what pens can you use bcause i suppose certain tyoes could be absorbed by the egg, i know it sounds stupid im just being carefull .
Thanks 
ismail 

ps brill thread very helpfull make it a sticky


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

eggsellent thread - sticky for sure!!


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

reptismail said:


> well this is going to sound stupid but what pens can you use bcause i suppose certain tyoes could be absorbed by the egg, i know it sounds stupid im just being carefull .
> Thanks
> ismail
> 
> ps brill thread very helpfull make it a sticky


i just use a small white board pen but you don't really have to use an pen just aslong as you know which way there suppose to be lol


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

sallyconyers said:


> eggsellent thread - sticky for sure!!


:lol2: thanks i like what you did there "eggsellent" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumpy


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

bumpy


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this your own information, or was it taken from another site?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Is this your own information, or was it taken from another site?


I know the egg pics are unfortunately copyrighted to squiggie_2 on flickr (they've got some absolutely stunning leo pics too )


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is the thread being bumped?:lol2: Bit confused.
Anyway great advice- thanks for the information.


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Stickee!

Cheers for the info dudes.


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

The info is my own thanks....


----------



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

at what point can you see movement??? :mf_dribble:


----------



## taylor8909 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was glad to find this thread, was wondering when/how to candle eggs as its our first clutch .... excellent thread :notworthy:


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------

